
No, but I Saw the Game (1989) - samclemens
https://www.criterion.com/current/posts/5794-no-but-i-saw-the-game
======
aklemm
Great movie. Stylistically it's aged quite a bit, but that in itself was
interesting to think about when I watched it recently. If you're ever in
Durham don't miss a Bulls game...great newer facility and the old one from the
film is still available to see not far away.

